# Can anyone ID these two plants?



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

Here are a couple of plants that we discovered today. Can anyone ID them? I'm thinking that the flower may be some kind of primrose but I'm not sure. I have no clue what the berry might be.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

Not sure about the flowers, but the berries look to be some type of honeysuckle.


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

The berry plant looks like buffalo berry.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Could the pink one be japonese anemone? I can't see it clearly enough. Is there a notch in the top of each petal? Could be wisley pink geranimum too. Can you get a better picture? Could even be a rose.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks for the responses. I'll try to get a better picture next time I'm there. I don't think the berry is honeysuckle. My mom has a lot of honeysuckle in her yard and it's more viney than this. This looks like a small sapling. If it is buffalo berry, is that edible?


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

The honeysuckle you're thinking of is Japanese honeysuckle, and that is a vine. However not all honeysuckle is a vine. There are honeysuckle bushes that have red berries. Are the leaves opposite or alternate? (They look opposite in the pic) Honeysuckle has opposite leaves. Buffaloberries have alternate

Here's some info on some invasive bush honeysuckles that have red berries. http://www.nature.org/ourinitiative.../journeywithnature/asian-bush-honeysuckle.xml


----------



## ann in tn (Nov 25, 2007)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shepherdia

information on the buffalo berry - interesting what is actually edible around us!!


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

I do not believe that those are buffalo berries. While I do not have them around here, they are in the same family as Russian and autumn olive and have many of the same characteristics. These berries do not.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

dizzy said:


> The honeysuckle you're thinking of is Japanese honeysuckle, and that is a vine. However not all honeysuckle is a vine. There are honeysuckle bushes that have red berries. Are the leaves opposite or alternate? (They look opposite in the pic) Honeysuckle has opposite leaves. Buffaloberries have alternate
> 
> Here's some info on some invasive bush honeysuckles that have red berries. http://www.nature.org/ourinitiative.../journeywithnature/asian-bush-honeysuckle.xml


Thanks for the link Dizzy. I went and looked at the pictures and it looks like one of the 4 types they had listed. That's getting dug up next time I'm down there.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

I thought so too, that's why I posted it.

For the flowers, if you're able to take another pic, try to take a pic that shows exactly what the flower looks like as well as the leaves. Then let us know how the leaves are arranged on the stem-opposite of each other, alternating, or 3 or more in a whorl. Then tell us anything you can about the plant itself, such as any thorns, hair, etc. 

And I'm w/WIWT, the flowers may actually be some type of rose, like a prairie rose. I'm seeing what looks like it might be rose leaves in the background.


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

I agree that it is honeysuckle. As for the flowers, the lighter one looks like a type of mallow or possibly wild geranium...not sure on the darker one. Can you get pictures of the two flowers separately, and with the leaves?


----------



## RubyJane (Apr 23, 2014)

Definitely not buffaloberry. But it does look like one of the honeysuckles to me. What state is this in?


----------



## WildPrGardens (Mar 8, 2014)

Flower looks like the 'wild prairie rose', the state flower of Iowa.

Both colors are in the range of color possible.

The berries look like the invasive honeysuckle.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

The shrub looks like a honeysuckle to me Not sure about the flower.


----------



## greenworld (Jul 19, 2014)

The pink flower looks an awful lot like a young wild rose, but I can't really see the leaves. Can you get a closeup of the flower showing the leaves? Maybe look for thorns?


----------

